# York Professor fired over comments made to Myanmar student



## larry3344 (Mar 20, 2021)

York University instructor under fire for email exchange with student based in Myanmar
					

The student reached out to their instructor, Emanoil Theodorescu, to advise him that there would be a total internet shut down the following day, and they would need accommodation, according to screenshots posted on Twitter.




					www.thestar.com


----------



## chocolat79 (Mar 23, 2021)

I heard about this first on Twitter. I'm  glad the professor was fired. That was a terrible response and he absolutely shouldn't be in a teaching position. All he had to do was a little research.


----------



## Kanky (Mar 25, 2021)

The professor sounds like a full time fool. Glad they fired him. Guess his job came down with Covid too.


----------



## fula97 (Mar 25, 2021)

I am positively appalled at that response. Glad he was fired


----------



## madamdot (Mar 26, 2021)

People don’t get shot for just protesting????!?

Has he been living under a rock? For his entire life? That has been happening for as long and there’s been gun and protesting.

What a callous response.


----------



## Ganjababy (Apr 6, 2021)

I expect better from someone with a Romanian background, with all the upheavals that country has been through.


----------

